# Direct Hoses - 10m Nilfisk Pressure Washer Extension Hose - Review



## Saj

Hello Everyone :wave:

Following on from_ james_death_ reviews, I decided to go ahead and buy one of these Extension Hoses for the sheer convenience of not having to move the pressure even out of my yard !

But instead of buying from QWashers, I bought from Direct Hoses on Ebay, a company which _steve from wrath_ could vouch for.

Also it came out to £5 cheaper then the QWasher one, being tight as I am, I went for it :thumb:

So bought the 10m Extension rather then the Replacement. Direct Hoses, don't advertise the Nilfisk ones on Ebay, but they asked me to buy a Karcher one at the same price and they would send me a Nilfisk one, which they did ! My total length is now 15m, which is enough to go through my terraced house to the front yard, which is ideal.

Anywhere onto the actual Extension Hose.

A nice letter from Direct Hoses with a spare O ring (which still not sure where you put it):










Connection to the Pressure Washer:










Connection the the Original Nilfisk Hose:










Both connections seem very sturdy and up for the job:



















I didn't bother putting any PTFE Tape and no leaks at all when firing the Pressure Washer up and using it.

As James reported from the QWasher version, the connection to the pressure washer can be a bit fiddly, but I managed with no problems.

I ended up with this in my small shed:










Then worked out a simple way of storing the full 15m:










This tray can go straight into my Storage Unit, which is ideal

My simple set up in the yard, I decided to cut a short peace of standard hose for the mains supply, instead of having to use the old kinked hose. The length of the power socket for the PW was enough without having to use an extension lead, again ideal !










The Hose Pipe is now long enough to reach all the way round of my car on the back street, from where the PW is placed in the eariler picture:



















And it was a pleasure to use with no Kinks or issues with the connections, even with the original Nilfisk Hose connected to the extension, it was fine to use and I had no issues.

At this point my PW started to pulse, which I assumed was being caused by the faulty connections of the mains water supply, so going to invest in some decent connections to the PW and the mains supply.

Ended the day with this:










The hoses got covered (literally) in snow foam, so wrapped it up back in the box and hosed the box out, simple way of cleaning it up, and put the PW and hose next to a radiator for drying !

Also with people asking about pressure loss with a longer extension, I decided to test it, not entirely scientific, but without the extension it took 65 secs to fill my bucket, with the extension it took 77 secs, so there is loss, but that is to be expected?

In conclusion, it cost me £35 for the Extension, same price for the replacement of 10m also available from Direct Hoses, and every penny is worth it, just the fact that you no longer are having to drag the pressure washer round is worth this investment and James is 100% right about that !

Obviously only used it once today, so will update accordingly, during usage of over the coming months.

Thanks for Reading ! :thumb:


----------



## jomo

Ha d the same problem with my C110, but i bought a 15m extension hose from wicks for £10, the ends didnt match up so had to buy a few connections from the local plumbers supply's which added up to less than £5 and job done.

Not as neat as yours but does the job,i can now get around the whole of the house to wash the paths without moving the washer from the garage.


----------



## steve from wath

Thanks for the review
ill post it on the direct hoses

also sell snow foam guns,lances etc


----------



## cossierick

Ive also got one of these hoses , the single best thing ive got in my garage. lol

Oh and service is second to non like the quality

Rick


----------



## Saj

Right, the second day I used it (6th Jan), it started to leak between the connection of the extension and original hose.

I contact Direct Hoses who responded straight away stating they will send me a o ring for the original which would stop the leak.

To date I still await this. I emailed them, only to get a response saying the hose has already been delivered, even though I was asking about the o ring.

Not happy at the moment, as I got a extension which I paid £35, which I can't use, and a company sending silly responses.

Will await what they say, otherwise will be requesting a replacement or paypal case.

Not good !


----------



## Vossman

Is this hose a rubber type or the like Nilfisk hard plastic? I was thinking of buying this as well?


----------



## Saj

Vossman said:


> Is this hose a rubber type or the like Nilfisk hard plastic? I was thinking of buying this as well?


its rubber. much better quality then the original, but this leak issue, is annoying me now as I cant use it.


----------



## Vossman

Saj said:


> its rubber. much better quality then the original, but this leak issue, is annoying me now as I cant use it.


So yours leaked between the new and the old hose then? I was going for a 15 metre one so I would not have to use the old hose at all, might be better I reckon.


----------



## Saj

Vossman said:


> So yours leaked between the new and the old hose then? I was going for a 15 metre one so I would not have to use the old hose at all, might be better I reckon.


yh i direct replacement rather then extension gets rid of the joints in between, if the leak cannot be stopped ill be asking for a 10m replacement or refund.


----------



## Vossman

A 15 metre one would reach to the end of my drive from the garage so that would be fine for me, I will keep my eye on this thread with interest.

Cheers for this Saj :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

ive forwarded your post onto direct hoses
usually the connections have become loose,the o ring is damaged etc
he will sort this out for you
steve


----------



## Saj

Right update on this, Mark from Direct Hoses was kind enough to send a bigger o ring, to fit into the original hose connection.

He also as a good will gesture sent 1litre of snow foam, top guy !

Only problem still leaks, causing the pressure washer to pulse.

Emailed him on ebay, and suggested maybe better if we just swapped for a replacement instead awaiting reply !


----------



## Saj

What a top guy Mark is from Directhoses,

they have said that it seems its a manufacturing fault, and they are going to send me a 15m replacement rather then extension hose, and also going to arrange a courier to pickup the old one to be returned at no cost to me

Top class !


----------



## steve from wath

glad you got this sorted out to your satisfaction

he is indeed a top bloke :thumb:

when you use the snowfoam can you please post up a little review of the foam please ,let us know what you think of it:thumb:


----------



## Saj

steve from wath said:


> glad you got this sorted out to your satisfaction
> 
> he is indeed a top bloke :thumb:
> 
> when you use the snowfoam can you please post up a little review of the foam please ,let us know what you think of it:thumb:


yes hopefully the 15m replacement will land tomorrow.

The snow foam, what is it?


----------



## Saj

Got the replacement and works like a treat


----------



## M.J

Any new pics of it Saj? Im about to go for an extension hose but the single 15M seems a better idea , less to go wrong?


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm torn between this and the option Jono suggested. Yes there will be more joins but it saves just over 50% of the cost.


----------



## rob_vrs

Glad you like, iv now replaced all my standard karcher hoses with direct hoses to a length of 8m which is perfect and the quality of the brass connectors are brilliant in my case in comparison to the plastic karcher ones.


----------



## Puntoboy

jomo said:


> Ha d the same problem with my C110, but i bought a 15m extension hose from wicks for £10, the ends didnt match up so had to buy a few connections from the local plumbers supply's which added up to less than £5 and job done.
> 
> Not as neat as yours but does the job,i can now get around the whole of the house to wash the paths without moving the washer from the garage.


I bought one of these Wickes 15m extensions and it looked good at first. But after a day of hunting round different plumbers' merchants and hose companies for adapters to make it work I give up. I had it connected to the PW fine but the connection to the original hose just kept leaking. So I've dropped Direct Hose a message and will purchase one of these instead. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jomo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208236


----------



## Puntoboy

Ah well too late. I did try searching but couldn't find that thread. Spent a day trying different places and gave up. Ordered a 15m replacement from Direct Hoses yesterday. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy

I've now had chance to use my hose from Direct Hoses (15m) and it's brilliant. The quality is fantastic and I haven't had any problems at all connecting it to my PW or lance, no leaks either. 

My only regret is not ordering it sooner, it's made cleaning my car so much easier. 15m is bang on the right size for me to leave the PW near the tap and socket (using a short hose connection from the tap) and I can go round my car without moving the PW at all. I have a Nilfisk C110 and it has no problem at all with the extra length. Highly recommended.


----------



## Johnny_B

I would love one of these extentions (just the full 15 meters) as im disabled and not lifting the pressure washer would be a great help but for the life of me cant find the hose on direct hoses or on ebay .. can anyone help me out with a link please


----------



## dellwood33

Is this the one ? :thumb:

http://www.directhoses.net/


----------



## Puntoboy

dellwood33 said:


> Is this the one ? :thumb:
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/


Yep that's the one.

Here's their eBay page http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/directhose?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Best to email/call them though. Although Steve said he's on holiday at the minute.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve from wath

away on holiday till wednesday

mention me when you contact him:wave:


----------



## Darlofan

I'm looking at replacement for my Nilfisk(fathers day round the corner). Does direct hoses do the push connectors as well to save screwing the hose onto the washer?


----------



## RichardM

I've just ordered a 12m replacement hose from Direct Hoses, thank you for the info! I'm fed up with having to move my Karcher around the car.


----------



## Johnny_B

out of stock dammit


----------



## james vti-s

can the replacement hose be used with the reel 
i have an E140 ?


----------



## Puntoboy

I don't see why not, it's more flexible than the original Nilfisk one.

I have a C110 and I'm looking for some sort of reel to store it.


----------



## dellwood33

Ordered a 10 metre replacement hose and a quick release fitting so it is easier to take off the Nilfisk for storage. :thumb:
I have always felt that the original hose fitting could be prone to cross threading if you were not careful


----------



## Doc943

james vti-s said:


> can the replacement hose be used with the reel
> i have an E140 ?


I've never found a satisfactory answer to do this with my E130.2...


----------



## busterbulldog

Hi guys,I have a 20metre hose from the same company,cracking product but I am having issues.Due to the hose length after the trigger is released there is a second or 2 delay before the pressure washer shuts down,whilst this happens a pressure build up in the machine(Karscher k3.575) which blows the inlet motor water cooling circuit O rings.I replaced the O rings and the plastic fitting but same thing happened. I then installed a 1 litre shock arrestor near to tap and machine but it has made no difference. My next move is going to be fitting it after the machine but I am not holding my breath for it to work. ATM I run the machine via wireless remote,kept in pocket and switch off the power before releasing the trigger. Theres bound to be a solution...anyone?
I should probably add the machine runs on warm water,via a thermostatic valve (35degrees C) is is plumbed in with a washing machine hose .


----------



## cleancar

Any more pics of how your pressure washer gun hose connects to the reel , and also the connection hose from the back of the reel to your pressure washer please , just about to order one too !

I've got a long 20m hose attached to my nilfisk but not had any probs with seals


----------



## busterbulldog

I will take a pic and post it for you tomorrow.My issue is the pump over run after depressing the trigger causing overpressure in the pump...it grinds before turning off...every 3rd or 4th time she blows.My pressure washer is now held together with a bungee for fast access


----------



## IanGC

busterbulldog said:


> I will take a pic and post it for you tomorrow.My issue is the pump over run after depressing the trigger causing overpressure in the pump...it grinds before turning off...every 3rd or 4th time she blows.My pressure washer is now held together with a bungee for fast access


Did you have the same install with the water feed before buying the 20m hose, or was the inlet hose longer and the washer outside?

Might be worth trying a longer inlet pipe to the machine and see if the problem persists, I think Karcher suggest at least 25 feet of unwound inlet hose for that washer. Perhaps the problem is the other side of your washer.


----------



## busterbulldog

IanGC said:


> Did you have the same install with the water feed before buying the 20m hose, or was the inlet hose longer and the washer outside?
> 
> Might be worth trying a longer inlet pipe to the machine and see if the problem persists, I think Karcher suggest at least 25 feet of unwound inlet hose for that washer. Perhaps the problem is the other side of your washer.


I was hoping the shock arrestor would negate the expansion required of a hose.I want to find a successful method of permanently plumbing it in.I think I shall experiment more with the positioning of the arrestor and position it between 2 wm hoses and see if that helps.


----------



## busterbulldog

cleancar said:


> Any more pics of how your pressure washer gun hose connects to the reel , and also the connection hose from the back of the reel to your pressure washer please , just about to order one too !
> 
> I've got a long 20m hose attached to my nilfisk but not had any probs with seals




sorry this ones shakey


----------



## IanGC

busterbulldog said:


> I was hoping the shock arrestor would negate the expansion required of a hose.I want to find a successful method of permanently plumbing it in.I think I shall experiment more with the positioning of the arrestor and position it between 2 wm hoses and see if that helps.


I'm not sure if the arrestor will help, I was thinking that given the motor run on, perhaps you are getting water starvation. You mention a thermostatic valve, this I'm guessing would have a non return element to it? 
Could be some interaction between the washer and the valve, I've had some issues trying to run aqua stop connectors in my hose and they are a basic non return valve. They can sometimes bounce open and shut and that caused pressurisation of the inlet hose.

Looks like some fairly complex plumbing, but a very nice install, hope you can get it running right. :thumb:

Could be worth just trying the longer hose on the inlet to prove the problem is that end?

Anyway think its beyond my plumbing skills, good luck getting it fixed. I wish my drive wasn't at the end of the garden, would really like a setup like that.


----------



## farley2708

i used a guy who makes hydraulic hoses,went for 15m he just removed the orignal (karcher) fittings from my orignal hose & fitted them into the new 15m hose.£15 no worries about joints leaking.................well happy:thumb:


----------



## cleancar

busterbulldog said:


> sorry this ones shakey


Cheers buddy , got mine on order now


----------



## dcj

Any idea whether the nilfisk replacement kit will accommodate a snow foam dispenser?


----------



## M4D YN

Darlofan said:


> I'm looking at replacement for my Nilfisk(fathers day round the corner). Does direct hoses do the push connectors as well to save screwing the hose onto the washer?


http://www.washdownsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Act_CatalogBody.html

^^^^ try this guy^^^ amazing and no BS from him


----------



## james vti-s

I need a hose for my Nilfisk E140, the plastic is cracked and the inner tube is exposed.


----------



## steve from wath

james vti-s said:


> I need a hose for my Nilfisk E140, the plastic is cracked and the inner tube is exposed.


http://www.directhoses.net/products...t-hose-quick-fit-trigger-hose-reel-connection


----------



## Puntoboy

james vti-s said:


> I need a hose for my Nilfisk E140, the plastic is cracked and the inner tube is exposed.


I binned off the reel connection on mine and bought an adapter for it to come out next to the inlet.


----------



## mt8

Puntoboy said:


> I binned off the reel connection on mine and bought an adapter for it to come out next to the inlet.


Can i ask where did you get the connection from and what does it look like? Would be interested in doing this to my E 140 as currently still connected to the arm that was part of the hose reel on top of the washer.

Malc.


----------



## Puntoboy

Here's the thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185586&highlight=dooka+e140

I bought the adapter from the same place Dooka did as I live in Northampton as well.


----------



## james vti-s

I E-mailed them twice and no response


----------



## Puntoboy

james vti-s said:


> I E-mailed them twice and no response


R and S Compressors? I know they are currently moving units so that might explain it.


----------



## james vti-s

Do you have a phone number for them.


----------



## Puntoboy

http://www.rscompressors.co.uk/

01604 760 282


----------



## james vti-s

*Thanks*

thanks a lot Puntoboy, in return


----------



## chummy325

*direct hoses contact number*

any body got a number for this guy have tried email with no reply


----------

